

Pioneering scientists turn fresh air into petrol - Egregore
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/exclusive-pioneering-scientists-turn-fresh-air-into-petrol-in-massive-boost-in-fight-against-energy-crisis-8217382.html

======
Egregore
I wonder if this technology is more efficient than generating hydrogen through
electrolysis.

